# Resume



## futurecop87 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey everybody,

I just have a quick question about resume. Which is the best way to set up one so its appealing to all Law Enforcement agencies? Also are there any good websites that I could look at? 

Thank you


----------



## StrongasanAux (Nov 5, 2007)

Good question.Keep me posted on your results.I needed to ask that question also.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I'm sure there are some decent free online resume builders out there but I would recommend WinWay Resume Deluxe. It's about $40 and you can download it online. Excellent program and it also assists you with your cover letter. 


The setup I use is as follows:

Objective:

Experience (Work History):

Accomplishments/Education:

References:


----------

